# Schwinn S4 Tandem



## GTV (Oct 27, 2019)

I recently picked this old tandem up from a friend of mine back in Arizona. I’m a vintage Schwinn enthusiast but I know very little about tandems. At a glance I can see the right rear pedal is incorrect, rear grips (and probably the bars as well?) and the right chain guard is missing. Not too bad I think. Serial number under the rear BB is T367... which doesn’t tell me much. I’m guessing it’s a late 40’s build, can anyone tell me more? I’m really looking forward to tearing into this old beast!
Ohh and it also came with an extra S4 wheel with a drum brake hub!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2019)

Curious what part of Arizona did that come from?

The T&C Tandems had it's own unique serial numbers thru most of it's production time. I'd have to say that one is either a 1946 or 1947 depending on how many Schwinn cranked out right after the war. By the beginning of 1949 they had already made 999 if the serial list is correct. So guessing for three years starting in 1946 they made 333 per year averaged out over 1946 - 47 - 48, but yours is slightly over the 333 mark. New post war model so Schwinn might have gone over the averaged number. Have you checked the tandem out on Findley's catalog site?   http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm

*(1949)*
Date -------------- Serial #`s From ------------------ To
01/11 ------------------ F000100 ---------------- F000500
01/12 ------------------ F000501 ---------------- F003860
01/13 ------------------ F003861 ---------------- F005681
01/17 ------------------ F005682 ---------------- F008029
*01/19 ------------------ T001000 ----- T001217 -(TDM)*
01/20 ------------------ F008030 ---------------- F008531
01/24 ------------------ F008532 ---------------- F009130
01/25 ------------------ F009131 ---------------- F012401


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice!!! It definitely has all the late 40s components. I bet you got that thing cheap, huh? There are over $700 worth of parts on it... IMO this era of tandem is the best looking. I know I keep saying it but an oxalic acid bath would probably do wonders on this bike. Getting the frame in a bath would be difficult (maybe half a time haha).


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 27, 2019)

Notice that it will be difficult to throw your leg around the back seat.   You will need a strong person on the rear to help move the weight without gears.  I have two one Schwinn (1970's) and a homemade from two male bikes.  Good luck.  They bring much attention.


----------



## GTV (Oct 27, 2019)

The bike was outside of Prescott, that’s where I’m from as well.
I thought I got a good deal on it but I honestly don’t know the value of these old tandems. You’re making me believe that I did  Which parts are valuable? I assumed the wheels were, that’s the main reason why I pulled the trigger on it. Then I thought- if my wife shouts at me all the time now I just can’t wait to see how she’ll like this! And I’m kinda liking it now. Never thought I’d own a tandem 
I’m definitely going to leave it in original paint but I’m planning on playing with the original wheels and tires just a little bit.
Please if you could, pick it apart. I’d like to know what’s wrong, what’s missing, and where I may search for original replacements. I’m thinking now that the rear bars are probably correct but just the grips are wrong. It’s weird how bad/good the chrome is on the bars though...


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 27, 2019)

Well the double adjustable locking necks sell for 150-200 / piece and you have two of them. Those drum brakes go for a lot too. There are guys that could probably pick it apart in detail, but my first glance is it is very close to complete and original. I am pretty sure both grips sets would have been the black schwinn ovals. It looks like it is missing the brake levers / calipers. 
https://bikehistory.org/bikes/tandem/


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2019)

Here's one that @rollfaster  posted not to long ago with front and rear expansion brakes. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-postwar-schwinn-tandem.155154/ 
The OP's bike looks pretty much original and the new pedal appears in the picture to be the same as the originals. The thick oval grips were standard and there were hub and gear options over the years. 

*HUBS - *Special tandem width Schwinn Dural. Rear hub has threaded steel insert for mounting of sprockets and free-wheels. Regularly equipped with imported free-wheel and Schwinn front and rear Caliper Brakes - Schwinn Expander Brakes or Coaster Brake optional.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2019)

The old town and country tandems are a tough sell.   They need to be practically immaculate
to be valuable... or at least have the expander Schwinn brakes (not the Union one you have
pictured).... I've picked these up for as little as just under 200 dollars (Copake antique 
bicycle auction a few years ago) loaded with goodies... 
Your bike has the 2 pc front stem which can bring over 100... but there is only 
one stem on these bikes...rear bars are connected to a seat post type stem which 
has little value.
Most of the rough bikes get butchered for parts,  this would be a parts bike I would say.
Value ?  100-200 range..  If the pedals are 'AS' and are decent that could add another 
100 or so.
I see clean ones from time to time on ebay ...and usually posted for unreasonable amounts 
and they sit there. 
VERY clean ones with the 'good' components can bring 700-1000 range


----------



## GTV (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank you for the info!
That extra drum brake rear wheel, is it from the same era as the bike or newer?


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 28, 2019)

200 as she sits. Rear bars are correct.
 it uses 650B tires AKA 27.5 in today's bike world.
  Bobs right, usually bought for parts.
   I have same one with Schwinn expander and torrington 10's.
  If you love it fix it otherwise a 1000 project. Original Schwinn 26 X 1 1/2 Hurricane tires are obscure and hard to find NOS.


----------



## GTV (Oct 28, 2019)

Even valued at just $200 I still got a good deal on it  Like mentioned I bought it for the wheels so everything else is gravy. I’ll try and get some detail pics up tomorrow.


----------



## GTV (Nov 2, 2019)

27.5x2.0 tires are a bit too big but I like where it’s headed


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2019)

Those tires sure filled in all the gaps! Now that's a ATT! All Terrain Tandem.   Get those chains soaking in evapo-rust.


----------



## GTV (Nov 2, 2019)

I was planning on replacing the chains (they are just regular 1/2” pitch) but I’ll try evapo-rust, nothing to loose


----------

